# PHOENIX WRIGHT IN ANIME!!!!



## bradzx (May 16, 2016)

Why this anime didn't spread it out on news?   It already came out on April 3 this year.   So far include today, there are 7 episode right now.   We already know they already release in game and movie too, but we didn't know this that there will be anime version of Phoenix Wright.  I believe this should be add on news site unless staff allow it.   Everyone must know this.  This is really awesome.   Sadly, there is no English version of this anime.  But they do have English subtitle.  If only we have English version of this anime,this will be awesome to hear voice owner of Phoenix Wright and Miles Edgeworth.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (May 16, 2016)

This looks nice. Looks very nice. Looks like I've got a show to follow...


----------



## Tzuba (May 16, 2016)

Yeah you're really late. Everyone is already watching this.. Except me lol


----------



## basher11 (May 16, 2016)

I'm watching it right now. So far, it's shit. And yes, I have played the games before many times.


----------



## VinsCool (May 16, 2016)

It was in the front page... a month ago


----------



## bradzx (May 16, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> It was in the front page... a month ago


Really?   Then how come I didn't see it?  I come here like almost everytime.  Well at least I missed the chance and caught up.


----------



## Joe88 (May 16, 2016)

The show is crap, dont bother with it


----------



## bradzx (May 16, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> The show is crap, dont bother with it


How come?


----------



## frogboy (May 16, 2016)

i've seen screenshots. i've heard reviews.

i'm still going to watch it for maya.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 27, 2016)

I hate how they took the cases and take out half of the things that happen...........like the investigations or the moments where you can have a chance to guess what is next.


----------

